
WHO warns that coronavirus cases have jumped in countries that eased lockdowns - rchaudhary
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/11/who-warns-that-coronavirus-cases-have-jumped-in-countries-that-eased-lockdowns.html
======
nickgrosvenor
It'd only be surprising if cases didn't jump tbh

